# which andis??



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Can you post the link perhaps? I can't remember off the top of my head, I need to see things. LoL, I;m a very visual person. 

I personally have the andis ultra edge, which is very similar if I am not mistaken to the AGC2. I'd need to see though, again I'm a visual person.


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

Here is what someone stated as the "original design"
http://cgi.ebay.com/ANDIS-PROFESSIO...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27ae7d5964


Here is the other I am looking at..
http://cgi.ebay.com/ANDIS-PROFESSIO...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27ae7d5964


Oh but this one says the ULTRAEDGE, which is what you said was good... is this the one you like?
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Andis-Ultra...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2eaa5a8500


Wayyy too many choices for me!! Will the Wahl combs fit this?? These are the ones I am looking at, the stainless steel ones?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Wahl-Stainless-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad3d42409

I know that's a lot of clicking for you, but thanks to anyone that knows ans is willing to help a newbie!! I am looking to keep him an overall "fluffy" puppy cut right now. I would like to just take the tips off his overall body hair (for now), in hopes that it would make it look less frizzy?? He is 12 weeks and has not been clipped (his body) yet.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

The first two I think might be the same, and if i remember it was the first clipper I used and was very noisy, but mine was blue so i don't know if that's it or not.

The Ultraedge is what I use as well and I also use the wahl combs and they do fit, just make sure you buy a 30 blade to put them over..those wahl combs will break the teeth on a 40 blade.


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks!! I think I'll go with the ultra edge since 2 people have already say they like it... 

Do you think the combs would fit over the 10 blade it comes with?? Or specifically 30?? I am so new at this I have no idea.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

They do fit over a 10 blade and it would probably be just fine for grooming your pet. I get a better finish with them over a 30 blade but honestly I don't know if you would notice a huge difference.

You could always get a 30 blade later on.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

I know the Andis AG is a square design, and I believe they're a little heavier, but I'm not sure about that. I have the AGC2, it has a round body, much easier to hold. I like it, its powerful enough to cut through any coat without problems, and it doesn't heat up (although your blades will).

The Wahl stainless steel combs are absolutely priceless IMHO. I'll never go back to plastic! Wahl recommends you use a #15 or a #30 with them. I use a 15, it works fine although I hear the 30 will give you a slightly smoother finish. I always scissor over it anyway, so it doesn't matter too much to me.
I don't know if they would work on a 10 blade, the teeth may be too short. I would be afraid of the comb coming off the blade, especially if your dog has a thick coat. You can put a nasty gouge into the coat if the comb snaps off.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I have the Andis 2 speed (red one) and like it fine. I had a Wahl Switchblade before that I didn't like at all. I don't get fatigue with the Andis like I did with the Switchblade.


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

I have the Andis AGC Super 2 Speed Clipper (they are red). I LOVE them. I've clipped over 30 Miniature Horses, full body clip, and my little Shorkie and now Gentry with them. They've lasted me two years. Believe me I've gone through many many clippers when showing the Miniature Horses. There is nothing worse than being in the middle of a body clip and having the clippers seize on you! 

I just clipped Gentry and used a 40 blade under my brand new Wahl metal combs. I had to bend the back clip a little to get it to snap on but it worked like a charm! I think the #10 blade might be a wee bit too big for the metal combs. They fit snug on my 40 blade. 

And make sure you get a pair of curved scissors! Seriously they make your job soooo much easier


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the input... I didn't end up getting any yet... about to start a new post to make sure there aren't any other brands out there I should check out.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

I have the Andis from Petsmart (comes with a #10 blade) I've been happy with it.
the clippers get very warm though (kind of concerning) does anyone use the cooling spray on their clippers, or just the oil it comes with??


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

I use blade wash on my clippers. It really helps with get the hair out. And it can help cool the blades a bit as well. Make sure if you use it that you wipe the blades clean before you put them on your dog. It's just a precaution as some can sensitive to the oil. I had a horse that would actually get hives EVERYWHERE that the clippers had touched! I had to be very careful when clipping her.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

Ladybug said:


> I use blade wash on my clippers. It really helps with get the hair out. And it can help cool the blades a bit as well. Make sure if you use it that you wipe the blades clean before you put them on your dog. It's just a precaution as some can sensitive to the oil. I had a horse that would actually get hives EVERYWHERE that the clippers had touched! I had to be very careful when clipping her.


product link?


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Pet Edge sells blade wash:
http://www.PetEdge.com


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

Ladybug said:


> Pet Edge sells blade wash:
> http://www.PetEdge.com


OK, cool! I've seen that (I get their catalog) is it the blue spray? I'll def order some asap


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

I've used the Oster brand and liked it. It says Blade Wash on it. You pour some into the lid and then while you're clipping you dip your blades, while running, into the blade wash. Then turn them off and wipe them down with a rag. Turn them back on and clip away! I've found it works the best! I used to clip as many as 6 or 7 miniature horses at a time. Blade Wash made my job MUCH easier! I wish I'd had some when I clipped Gentry last night 


Forgot to say: A friend of mine who sharpens clipper blades for a living told me that the Clipper Cool or Cool Lube that you can get as a spray will actually shorten the life of your clipper blades. It's best to use Blade Wash...


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

Ladybug said:


> I've used the Oster brand and liked it. It says Blade Wash on it. You pour some into the lid and then while you're clipping you dip your blades, while running, into the blade wash. Then turn them off and wipe them down with a rag. Turn them back on and clip away! I've found it works the best! I used to clip as many as 6 or 7 miniature horses at a time. Blade Wash made my job MUCH easier! I wish I'd had some when I clipped Gentry last night
> 
> 
> Forgot to say: A friend of mine who sharpens clipper blades for a living told me that the Clipper Cool or Cool Lube that you can get as a spray will actually shorten the life of your clipper blades. It's best to use Blade Wash...


oooooooooooh, well then I was thinking of Clipper cool- geeze, ok don't buy that, gotcha 

I'll make sure to get the blade wash!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Do not use the cool lube or clipper cool - there are known carcinogens in it and it's obviously so bad to be breathing that stuff in. 

There is am MSDS Data sheet put out by the government on it. Scary stuff.

http://www.osterstyle.com/documents/A07146-Oster-Kool Lube 3-MSDS-0808-English.pdf


----------

